# MADEIA – Info Links



## PaulDeNoruega (Mar 26, 2008)

All those things you wonder about when planning to move to a new country. Who am I going to ask? Where do I find that? Is this correct? Who can help me? 
Did YOU found a website, or maybe a company who has been helpful in your moving process? Tell others about it or them. Give a short description WHY you are recommending this website or company/person.

PaulDeNoruega


----------



## PaulDeNoruega (Mar 26, 2008)

*Great starting place*

My Wife and I are going to move to Madeira in a couple of years. We have been planning this for many years. As all others we were having a dozens of questions about everything from legal matters to daily life on the island. Our first information sours was “The Madeira Times”. Madeira´s free English newspaper, and later on also at Internet as online magazine.
The newspaper has given us a way to learn about the Island, the people that lives there and business related information. This is a great starting place for all foreigners. 

PaulDeNoruega


----------



## PaulDeNoruega (Mar 26, 2008)

*Getting serious*

When things getting more serious, and your demand for correct information in all aspect of moving to Madeira increase, you shod consider being a member of AFPOP. They write about themselves; 
“AFPOP specializes in providing a comprehensive range of information services and support to foreign residents and visitors to Portugal. We can assist in keeping you up-to-date with new and existing legislation, along with social events for all of our members.”
We did sign up for membership four years ago and we are still members. A good investment indeed. When looking for information or need any kind of advice, you will find it or get it. Highly recommended.

PaulDeNoruega


----------

